# 2015 Outback 324Cg - Review



## cestlaviethree (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey All,

Well its been almost a year with our outback and we are now leaving fulltime in our RV. Below we have put together a video our thoughts on what makes this RV perfect for us and what we would like to have changed. Please let us know if you have any questions.

Pros:

Toy Hauler option

2 ACs

Homie feeling

Multi-functional

Well balanced

low maintenance (so far) knock on wood

Cons:

Lack of light switches

Lack of outlets or outlet location are bad

No night stands

Steep ramp angles

Here is the link to our video and social media pages.

Thanks Outbackers!

VIDEO Review: 




Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_PTnoeqCbaPJolUwCEqXiA

Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/cestlaviethreetravelpage/?fref=nf

Instagram Page: https://www.instagram.com/cestlaviethree/


----------

